# Neodesha Cages or...?



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2015)

Has anyone owned Neodesha cages for keeping snakes? If so any pros/cons? I'm keeping small pythons, balls and a young Woma. I need something larger than a 20 gal long, and I'm not sure what to get.

I've only had top loading containers, Neodesha's are side opening.

Also I use Ultratherm heating mats for undertank heaters and love them.


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 5, 2015)

neodesha are indeed nice, for small pythons im more of a rack person, so i cant say much on them as i _liked_ neodesha  but i did not like the slant to them, nore how you cant just stack them you need a special stand more or less.. i went from neodesha cages fgor my P. bivittatus and beardies, to home made melimine cagings as you can ass any amount on top of one another and if you want to put lights on one cage, just add legs to the next one.. allowing for 2 beardies to be stacked or for a beardie under a snake ^_^ also i felt verry worried about having anything heat wise near a plastic cage =\


----------



## Shawnee (Dec 6, 2015)

All of my snakes are in racks. However, I have a bearded dragon in a showcase cage that is 4ft long: http://www.showcasecages.com/48RGlg.jpg And I really like this cage. It looks nice, it has sliding glass doors that you can buy a lock for. I also use a vision cage for my Tegu that would work fine for a snake. Both lines have different dimensions of cages so I'm sure there's something you could use. Also, both the showcase and vision cages can be stacked on top of each other. On top of my bearded dragons 48" cage, I have two 24" cages on top of it.


----------



## zero0grav (May 31, 2017)

I purchased 3 NPI stackable cages and discovered a manufacturing flaw when a young python got out and lost about 6 months after my purchase. I contacted the company about getting a replacement cage as it was a manufacturing defect causing the glass doors to be out of proper sink enough for this snake to get through, (I had noticed that this one unit was a lil more loose but had not purchased from them before and it was a pain to send back if it was within error), unfortunately I have discovered after taking it apart and looking closely, (due to the snake escape), that it is an unfixable manufacturing defect causing too much space at the top of the doors. I called and talked with NPI and they simply said too bad too late. I was requesting a replacement due to manufacturing error and also advising them of this possible problem in other cages. I will never buy from them again and am appalled that they do not care about their reputation or product enough to replace something they did not produce correctly and failed to catch and shipped to a customer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

